# Reloading Cabinet



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

I am the new guy in the forum, so hello to everyone. Well, here goes... just finished building a reloading bench. It is the biggest project I have undertaken. I have seen pics of some of you guys' work and, to be honest, I am embarressed to post mine... BUT.... I have to start somewhere. So, come on with the criticism. Hoping to learn from the best.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks great! :thumbsup:

How bout some pics of your shop?


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

i like it. simple and functional. are those drawers rolling on bearings?


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Only the bottow drawer is on bearings. The top two are roller-slide things.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Jonesie,
Nothing to be ashamed of there. Looks like you did a nice job on it. It looks pretty cool with the reloading equipment on it. Anytime somebody makes a workbench and goes through the trouble of using nice wood, sanding, staining, designing, I think it is a notch above. Lesser people don't see why we would do something like that. I always give em the old harley explanation, "If I have to explain, you won't understand.". Keep up the good work,
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice project, might have to add one of those to my own to do list. Welcome to the forum, and I see you are from my home town. Family still lives in the Humble area.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome! That looks very nice in my opinion, no shame at all in posting your work! I don't reload but one of those would find about a million uses in my shop. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful work. Nice balance, solid design... And functional on top of that!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice job! I like it! I look forward to seeing many more great projects for ya. :thumbsup:

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks really good. You should see my first projects. I like how you laid it out. You should be proud.


----------



## Fsucraigk (Nov 4, 2011)

The cabinet looks great! Did you have to reinforce the counter top when you mounted your reloader. I ask because I built a simplified workbench for my Dillion 550 a number of years ago and after a few thousand rounds I had to pull the top off and reinforce the top because of the flexing. Not sure if that would be such an issue with a single stage press. I hope you don't have the same issue on such a good looking cabinet! Welcome to the forum


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice bench!!!

What calibers do you reload, into bench rest shooting?


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

great little press, I load everything single stage, I have thought about getting another press to make it quicker though once I'm set up.
nice bench too


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job Mr. Jones. I like it a lot. Great function and yer woodworkin is very good for a first time 
I like the use of the pool ball :thumbsup:
I have a question. With the bench itself on casters are you havin any issues with it movin about when you resize ?

I notice you have a case kicker.
I had one years ago and sure do miss it. They sure are nice when yer makin a few hundred handgun rounds :yes:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

There's no shame in that piece - it looks great. 


.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Fsucraigk said:


> The cabinet looks great! Did you have to reinforce the counter top when you mounted your reloader.
> 
> 
> Actually, no there was no reinforcement. My press is mounted to a 1-1/2" thick block and clamped to the edge of the table. It does work ok, but I have to admit,its not exactly the best. I had originally intended to keep this cabinet in a closet but it wouldnt fit, so the 'block' method was all I could come up with.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

WillemJM said:


> Nice bench!!!
> 
> What calibers do you reload, into bench rest shooting?


Not really into bench rest shooting, per se'. I do reload .380, 9mm, .40, .45, 38/357, 223, 280Rem, 270 Win


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Jim West Pa said:


> Nice job Mr. Jones. I like it a lot. Great function and yer woodworkin is very good for a first time
> I like the use of the pool ball :thumbsup:
> I have a question. With the bench itself on casters are you havin any issues with it movin about when you resize ?
> 
> ...


I can't believe RCBS quit making that. It is so handy. I actually drew out the pattern to make one. If you are a handy metal guy I will send it to you if you wish.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> Not really into bench rest shooting, per se'. I do reload .380, 9mm, .40, .45, 38/357, 223, *280Rem*, 270 Win


Man i jist love the 7mm Express :thumbsup:
It has allways been a very overlooked caliber :yes:
It is the last custom rifle that i built.
Well, actualy, i'm not done with.
Lost my health before i could finish it.

Jack O'Conner in all his writings was allways a stern advocate of the .270 but admited years later that it was the caliber that 'they' wanted him to write bout.
He says that given his druthers he would have exclusively used the 7mm Express.. .280.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> I can't believe RCBS quit making that. It is so handy. I actually drew out the pattern to make one. If you are a handy metal guy I will send it to you if you wish.


That would be great Mr. Jones.
My wife recently got into SASS and goes thru quite a bit o' .38 special.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Jim West Pa said:


> That would be great Mr. Jones.
> My wife recently got into SASS and goes thru quite a bit o' .38 special.


There are three basic pieces.


----------

